# StarOption Chart for SVN Resorts



## DavidnRobin (Jan 8, 2007)

MyStarCentral has the new StarOption Chart for SVN Resorts - includes the WSJ BayView and the Aruba units.  These are the locations that can be exchanged through the SVN Club.

Lists SOs for:
  Sheraton Broadway Plantation, Myrtle Beach, SC 
  Sheraton Desert Oasis, Scottsdale, AZ 
  Sheraton Mountain Vista, Avon, CO 
  Sheraton PGA Vacation Resort, Port St. Lucie, FL 
  Sheraton Vistana Resort, Orlando, FL 
  Sheraton Vistana Villages, Orlando, FL
         -- Bella, Key West, and *Amelia*
*Westin Aruba Ocean Villas, Palm Beach, Aruba*
  The Westin Ka‘anapali Ocean Resort Villas, Maui, HI 
  The Westin Ka‘anapali Ocean Resort Villas North, Maui, HI 
  The Westin Kierland Villas, Scottsdale, AZ 
  The Westin Lagunamar Ocean Resort, Cancun, Mexico 
  The Westin Mission Hills Resort & Villas, Rancho Mirage, CA 
  The Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas, Kaua‘i, HI 
  The Westin St. John Resort & Villas, U.S. Virgin Islands
         -- Virgin Grand, *and Bay Vista*
  Harborside Resort at Atlantis (Phase 1 and 2), Paradise Island, Bahamas 
*Lakeside Terrace, Avon, CO *

Interesting that they split WSJ into 2 different seasons - considering they share the same resort - guess the weather is different on the hill.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 8, 2007)

Can non-owners access the StarOptions chart?
I tried the link in FAQ and and it brings me to the main Starwood page.
TIA


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 8, 2007)

Sent you an e-mail with the chart.


----------



## GrayFal (Jan 9, 2007)

tomandrobin said:


> Sent you an e-mail with the chart.


Thanks!


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 9, 2007)

*Moderator Bill *- if I send you a PDF file of the new SVN SO chart - is it possible to put it as a 'sticky' at the top of this forum?  This request is because - the SO chart is only available on MyStarCentral and you have to have a MSC account in order to access it.


----------



## duke (Jan 10, 2007)

blujahz said:


> *Moderator Bill *- if I send you a PDF file of the new SVN SO chart - is it possible to put it as a 'sticky' at the top of this forum?  This request is because - the SO chart is only available on MyStarCentral and you have to have a MSC account in order to access it.



Can you also include an updated StarPoints chart?


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 10, 2007)

Moderator Bill is that me??   


I'll see what I can do and get back to you both.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 10, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> Moderator Bill is that me??
> 
> 
> I'll see what I can do and get back to you both.



Wanted to see if you were paying attention...  

Actually - meant to email you directly - just didn't get around to it.

I don't know about a StarPoint Chart - but the SVN StarOption chart is no longer assessible unless you own a SVO week and register with MyStarCentral.  The StarOption chart is about 450KB (PDF file) - too large to attach to a post.


----------



## duke (Jan 10, 2007)

blujahz said:


> *I don't know about a StarPoint Chart* - but the SVN StarOption chart is no longer assessible unless you own a SVO week and register with MyStarCentral.  The StarOption chart is about 450KB (PDF file) - too large to attach to a post.




The StarPoints chart is in the TUG Advise section.  It needs to be updated and would be great to be a STICKY with the StarOptions chart.


----------



## beachbarbie (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Robin and David,
   Could you please email me the chart also??  My brother just purchased at the Westin Maui a Christmas and NY's Week.

Thank YOU    beachbarbie808@yahoo.com


----------



## oilman (Jan 11, 2007)

*Would also like chart*

We visited Westin Kierland recently and were thinking about purchase. It appears purchase from secondary market is much cheaper than from developer. Anyway, I would like to know how many staroptions it takes to exchange for the "in system" resorts during various seasons. As noted, the chart is not available to us who are not yet owners.

Thanks.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 12, 2007)

oilman said:


> We visited Westin Kierland recently and were thinking about purchase. It appears purchase from secondary market is much cheaper than from developer. Anyway, I would like to know how many staroptions it takes to exchange for the "in system" resorts during various seasons. As noted, the chart is not available to us who are not yet owners.
> 
> Thanks.



Sent you a PM


----------



## Bill4728 (Jan 12, 2007)

blujahz said:


> *Bill 4728 *- if I send you a PDF file of the new SVN SO chart - is it possible to put it as a 'sticky' at the top of this forum?  This request is because - the SO chart is only available on MyStarCentral and you have to have a MSC account in order to access it.



I don't know how to post the charts but have asked one of the BBS admin to look into it.

PS  Blujahz  they should contact you about it soon.


----------



## DavidnRobin (Jan 12, 2007)

Bill4728 said:


> I don't know how to post the charts but have asked one of the BBS admin to look into it.
> 
> PS  Blujahz  they should contact you about it soon.



Thanks for your effort and time.  In the meantime - anyone who wants a copy (PDF file) - I can send.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 12, 2007)

ill take one....and see what I can do about hosting it.


----------



## ccy (Jan 12, 2007)

blujahz said:


> Thanks for your effort and time.  In the meantime - anyone who wants a copy (PDF file) - I can send.


Blujahz, could you email it to me please at cyoung1211@hotmail.com.  Thanks.


----------



## TUGBrian (Jan 15, 2007)

http://www.tug2.net/advice/SVNSOChart0107.pdf

I will have to update the tug advice page accordingly as well.


----------

